# My Valentines Present...



## tjohnson722 (Feb 14, 2013)

So my wonderful husband and I picked up my present. A male Red Tegu he is about 8-9 mths old. He does have missing toes which healed up nicely but his color is gorgeous. Paid $150.00 for him and he came with food for a few weeks. Still needs some work as he tail whips when he is first picked up, not really cage aggressive that much. 


Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Aardbark (Feb 14, 2013)

Congrats. Whats his/her name?


----------



## tjohnson722 (Feb 14, 2013)

Don't know yet. I'm going to think about it learn more about his attitude/personality then ill decide. 

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chitodadon (Feb 15, 2013)

Great present

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## BatGirl1 (Feb 15, 2013)

Lovely animal! <3

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tjohnson722 (Feb 15, 2013)

Thanks. 

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tjohnson722 (Feb 15, 2013)

Decided to name him Rage. It fits!!! Going to try tshirts technique tonight. Didn't touch the ground up turkey or rabbit. I'm going to pass it as he is adjusting. Any advice??

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## laurarfl (Feb 15, 2013)

Awesome! I wouldn't worry about refusing food right now. He's new and it's winter.


----------



## CmoneyAA (Feb 15, 2013)

Wow that color is awesome !


----------



## kim86 (Feb 15, 2013)

Red tegu on Valentine's day... perfect, haha. Looking super good! Lucky.


----------



## BatGirl1 (Feb 15, 2013)

If he's missing toes i'd name him merle ...heh heh (walking dead fan  ) but yes.hibernation has gotten niles in its grasp and perhaps offering food like every 3 days but fresh water daily will help determine if he's wanting to go down or just getting used to new home. 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tjohnson722 (Feb 16, 2013)

Ok thanks. 

He did sleep under our tshirts last night. So adorable. 

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


One quick question, I have UVB lights. Vitamin powder, and calcium without d3. I'm a little confused as to what to give when. My food does have bones and organs if that helps. 

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BatGirl1 (Feb 16, 2013)

I was told that when giving whole prey foods (ground up or whole) that the supplements were not necessary, because the bones/organs are exactly what the vitamins and calcium are replacing. 
Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dubya (Feb 16, 2013)

BatGirl1 said:


> If he's missing toes i'd name him merle ...heh heh (walking dead fan  ) but yes.hibernation has gotten niles in its grasp and perhaps offering food like every 3 days but fresh water daily will help determine if he's wanting to go down or just getting used to new home.
> 
> Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2



He could be named "Leper" if he is missing toes.
[attachment=6486]


----------



## tjohnson722 (Feb 16, 2013)

I love the leper. Lol thanks Dubya ill ask the husband what he thinks. 

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


----------

